# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Encuentro empresarial "La quinua como oportunidad", NY (Nadine Heredia)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Presentación de la primera dama, Nadine Heredia, por el lanzamiento del "Año Internacional de la Quinua" en Nueva York, EE.UU.    
SaludosTemas similares: Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" Taller Empresarial: "La Nueva Economía Rural Del Perú" (LIMA) "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - a 5 DIAS UTILES. Primer Encuentro Binacional: "Perspectivas y situación actual de los pastos naturales de Perú y Bolivia" (Huancayo)

----------

